# Jars Of Clay and the PCA



## Jared (Aug 6, 2008)

I couldn't really figure out where to put this, so I decided to post it here. How long has Jars Of Clay been part of the PCA?

Another question:

Is everyone in the PCA complementarian?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 6, 2008)

In my experience no. There are plenty of egalitarians in the PCA.


----------



## sotzo (Aug 6, 2008)

Jared104 said:


> I couldn't really figure out where to put this, so I decided to post it here. How long has Jars Of Clay been part of the PCA?
> 
> Another question:
> 
> Is everyone in the PCA complementarian?



I think you'll find few egalitarians especially at the officer level. Even the folks who wanted to form a committee on the role of deaconesses at the last 
GA would not be egalitarians in my view. 

Also, I didn't even know Jars of Clay were part of the PCA...I know Derek Webb from Caedmon's Call is (and perhaps some of the other band members as well.) 

Are those two questions connected in some way?


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Aug 6, 2008)

I know Jars of Clay did their Redemption Songs album at the request of Indelible Grace and Christ Community Church in Nashville I believe. That is the only connection I know of to the PCA and that was in 2005.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 6, 2008)

Most, if not all, of JoC's members were at one time members of Christ Community Church (PCA) in Franklin, TN, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## SRoper (Aug 6, 2008)

There do exist egalitarian elders in the PCA.


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 6, 2008)

sotzo said:


> I think you'll find few egalitarians especially at the officer level. Even the folks who wanted to form a committee on the role of deaconesses at the last
> GA would not be egalitarians in my view.



egalitarian 
Adjective
expressing or supporting the idea that all people should be equal 

egalitarian - definition of egalitarian by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

If someone believes that women should be on equal footing in the church, despite the biblical evidence, and their own denomination's specific law about such issues, then, that person "supports the idea that all people should be equal".

I'm part of the Nor-Cal Presbyterian of the PCA; they are definitely egalitarian. Worse, they're subject to the culture that is egalitarian.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## raekwon (Aug 7, 2008)

SRoper said:


> There do exist egalitarian elders in the PCA.



There also exist unrepentant racist elders in the PCA.

I don't think that the existence of either necessarily mars the PCA as a whole, but both need to be dealt with swiftly (the racists moreso than the egalitarians, in my opinion).


----------



## SRoper (Aug 7, 2008)

No doubt, but the question was, "Is everyone in the PCA complementarian?" If one example of an egalitarian can be found the answer is no.


----------

